# Adult furry movies



## Somnium (Mar 2, 2016)

As we all know, most movies which focus around anthropomorphic characters are for kids and I usually find them too shallow. So I was thinking maybe you guys are aware of some good furry films for an older audience? I already saw Plague dogs, Watership down and Fritz the cat (didn't like it much though)


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 2, 2016)

Cool Cat Saves The Kids


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 2, 2016)

Does "Fantastic Mr Fox" count?


----------



## Somnium (Mar 2, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Does "Fantastic Mr Fox" count?



Even though I prefer drama I might give it a shot. Thanks!


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Mar 2, 2016)

Space Buddies was p adult


----------



## Imago (Mar 3, 2016)

Felidae (definitely not for kids! But great for murder/mystery movies.), Zootopia (great!!), but that's all I can think of off the top of my head. *giggling at Cool Cat Saves the kids*


----------



## SkyeLegs (Mar 3, 2016)

_Plague Dogs_ is my favourite. <3

I  second _Felidae_, I had no idea what that film was going in and got quite a shock.  You can find the whole thing on YouTube in both English and original German.

And a couple that haven't been mentioned yet are _Night on the Galactic Railroad_ and _Cat Shit One._

Also a series recommendation, _The Animals of Farthing Wood_.  It's got a similar vibe to Watership down.


----------



## Zaedrin (Mar 6, 2016)

No one here even mentioned _Fritz The Cat? _


----------



## Somnium (Mar 6, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> No one here even mentioned _Fritz The Cat? _



Well I stated in the first post that I already saw Fritz the cat. Also thanks for all serious replies, I really do appreciate them


----------



## Bloodhowl (Mar 8, 2016)

Can't get any more "adult" then Furry Force, except for fritz the cat.


----------



## Nerine (Mar 8, 2016)

The boy and the beast (just released)


----------



## Laqua (Mar 13, 2016)

Rock and Rule 

Real cheesy but old retro movie with fantastic animation!!


----------



## Nerine (Mar 13, 2016)

ABC of Death has one good furry short for H. PS if your gonna watch that movie skip L. For your sanity


----------



## Drayx (Mar 13, 2016)

Wolf Children perhaps? Something between werewolf-anthroish movie. Dramatic, beautiful and touching. 
And also Ernest & celestine!


----------



## Pteri (Mar 15, 2016)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Cool Cat Saves The Kids


OH MY GOD


----------



## Rivercoon (Mar 23, 2016)

Planet of the Apes
A Boy and His Dog


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 23, 2016)

Rude Dog. Not a movie but I thought I'd see if anyone's ever seen "Rude Dog and the Dweebs"


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 23, 2016)

Does 'Guardians of the Galaxy' count?

If it doesn't, I totally think it should! 
(๑•͈ᴗ•͈)


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 24, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> Does 'Guardians of the Galaxy' count?
> 
> If it doesn't, I totally think it should!
> (๑•͈ᴗ•͈)


Yes! I love Rocket! I have a poster and a plushie  of him haha XD


----------



## Z-Mizz (Mar 29, 2016)

Somnium said:


> As we all know, most movies which focus around anthropomorphic characters are for kids and I usually find them too shallow. So I was thinking maybe you guys are aware of some good furry films for an older audience? I already saw Plague dogs, Watership down and Fritz the cat (didn't like it much though)



It's not a movie and not very serious, but have you seen Mongrels? It has adult humor in it.


----------



## ~T.K~ (Mar 29, 2016)

The Cat Returns is an interesting film suited for all ages.

Also.....Meet the Feebles....it's a weird movie and it does have its moments.


----------



## Thundeere (Mar 29, 2016)

Pluto Nash...


----------



## Glider (Mar 31, 2016)

Well as already said Zootopia is pretty cool for a kids movie!
Best movie I watched this year and the best cartoon I've ever seen!


----------



## Zaedrin (Apr 2, 2016)

What about _Coonskin_? It's partially anthro and it is the most controversial animated film _ever_. And by "controversial", I mean "it started _riots_."


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 2, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> What about _Coonskin_? It's partially anthro and it is the most controversial animated film _ever_. And by "controversial", I mean "it started _riots_."



I was trying so hard to think of another anthro movie Ralph Bakshi did other than Fritz the Cat and I completely forgot about Coonskin c(^o^)ɔ


----------



## Somnium (Apr 2, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> What about _Coonskin_? It's partially anthro and it is the most controversial animated film _ever_. And by "controversial", I mean "it started _riots_."



looks pretty racist. i like that, might give it a shot


----------



## ~T.K~ (Apr 2, 2016)

Cat Soup.

Think if Salvador Dali made a Saturday morning cartoon. Yeah...it's also weird.

I think "Felidae" has been mentioned, but it is worth watching.


----------



## BRN (Apr 2, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> It's not a movie and not very serious, but have you seen Mongrels? It has adult humor in it.


The BBC series? Fuck me, that was amazing.

Everybody loves a Lesbian ♪


----------



## Zaedrin (Apr 2, 2016)

Somnium said:


> looks pretty racist. i like that, might give it a shot



It's a satire - a _brutal_ satire - on racism in America. In fact, it highlights african american issues so well that a lot of its fans were surprised to learn that its director Ralph Bakshi was white.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 2, 2016)

For the sake of comprehensiveness:

Howard the Duck, The Astronomer's Dream, Felidae, Fritz The Cat, Felix the Cat The Movie, Hoodwinked, Monkeybone, Planet of the Apes, Alice in Wonderland, The Wizard of Oz, Fievel Goes West, Coonskin, A Close Shave, Oliver and Company, Flowers and Trees, The Dam Keeper, Creature Comforts, Lord of the Rings, Down and Dirty Duck, The Golden Compass, Dinosaur, The Dragon That Wasn't, Freddie, Gay Purr-ree, Beauty and the Beast, Balto, Flushed Away, Finding Nemo, Heidi 4 Paws, The First Snow of Winter, Finding Dory, Help I'm a Fish, Back to the Sea, Bedknobs and Broomsticks, Fantasia, Fantastic Mr. Fox, Erik of het klein insectenboek, Epic, Fluke, Elm Enchanted Forest, Brave, The Fox and the Hound, The Fearless Four, The Boy and His Beast, Get a Horse, The Gruffalo, The Boxtrolls, Boscoe's Holiday, The Blue Umbrella, The Black Cauldron, Betty Boop's Hollywood Mystery, Freddy the Freshman, Gordy, A Grand Day Out, Goopy Geer, Gnomeo and Juliet, The Nut Job, Hugo the Hippo, How To Train Your Dragon, Hotel Transylvania, Happily N'Ever After, Over the Hedge, Happily Ever After, The Hairy Tooth Fairy, The Lion King, Lilo and Stitch, Legend of the Guardians, Lava, Inside Out, The Last Unicorn, Koochie Koochie Hota Hai, Lady and the Tramp, Kaze Ghost Warrior, Jungle Emperor Leo, Jungledyret Hugo, Jubilee Bunt-a-thon, The Jimmy Timmy Power Hour, The Incredible Mr. Limpet, Rude Awakening, In The Bag, Igor, Madagascar, Little Brother Big Trouble, Little Nicky, The Little Polar Bear, Mort, Mr. Bug Goes To Town, The Peanuts Movie, Peace on Earth, Moomins on the Riviera, Meet the Feebles, Max & Co, My Neighbor Totoro, Paulie, Paddington, Once Upon a Forest, The Princess and the Goblin, Puss in Boots, Pontoffel Pock Where Are You?, Pom Poko, The Plague Dogs, Romeo & Juliet: Sealed with a Kiss, Rock Dog, Robin Hood, Roadside Romeo, El Dorado, Rio, The Return of the Shaggy Dog, The Rescuers, The Reluctant Dragon, Ratchet and Clank, Ratatouille, Rango, Saludos Amigos, Samson & Sally, Scooby Doo, The Secret Life of Pets, The Secret of NIMH, The Shaggy Dog, Shinbone Alley, Space Jam, Titanic, The Three Caballeros, Ted, Teacher's Pet, Tangled, The Tale of Despereaux, Take Me Up to the Ball Game, Surf's Up, Super Rhino, Super Buddies, Strange Magic, Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron, Spirit of the Forest, Space Chimps


----------



## Bloodhowl (Apr 2, 2016)

summer wars


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Apr 3, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Howard the Duck


----------



## TidesofFate (Apr 6, 2016)

It's not a movie, but there's an anime called Guin Saga with a man who has a leopard head and his goal is to find out who he is. It doesn't cover all the novels, but it's a lot of fun. Go for the Japanese audio, the English dub is way cheesey, it's so bad that it is good.


----------



## aefields (Apr 22, 2016)

Ricky said:


> For the sake of comprehensiveness:
> . . .


adult???


----------



## aefields (Apr 22, 2016)

Father of the Pride is a computer-animated series for adults.  And it's good.  I saw it on DVD, and then I heard a rumor that some scenes were deleted from the DVD of the series... I may try to track that down eventually.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 23, 2016)

aefields said:


> adult???



Yeah, as much as Finding Nemo could be considered adult.

In line with the OP, those were the ones that seemed suitable for an adult audience.

The ones with adult content are a small subset of those.


----------



## Sagabel (May 8, 2016)

_Down and Dirty Duck_ was an attempt to follow up on the "adult furry movie" success from _Fritz the Cat_...

You can find it easily... let's say that this movie is VERY 1970s. And trippy. And weird. An interesting experiment.


----------



## TidesofFate (May 9, 2016)

Just go with Star Wars.  Chewbecca should suffice for all of you.


----------



## Wither (May 9, 2016)

Animaniacs has some good adult humour. I've gotten more enjoyment from them as an adult than i did a young kid person thing. In the case you've watched most of them, watch them again. They're still good.


----------



## TodoxasRogue69 (May 15, 2016)

Nerine said:


> ABC of Death has one good furry short for H. PS if your gonna watch that movie skip L. For your sanity


OMG! I love that one! In my opinion it was the best out of the entire bunch! I find the vixen in that to be really sexy. those make-up artist did such a great job. <3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 15, 2016)

Some say it was "Fritz the Cat" that started all that is furry; or the adult side of it anyway.

What about "The Chronicles of Narnia"? "Fantastic Mr. Fox"? "Kung Fu Panda"? "Who Framed Roger Rabbit"? "Treasure Planet"?

Just to name a few.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 15, 2016)

_*Don't*_ bother with 'Fritz the Cat' or its shittier sequel. Watched it and it gave me herpes. Just putting that out there.


----------



## Somnium (May 15, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> _*Don't*_ bother with 'Fritz the Cat' or its shittier sequel. Watched it and it gave me herpes. Just putting that out there.



I confirm. I might give a shot to Who Framed Roger Rabbit, not necessarily the film I'm looking for, but the trailer looked kinda funny


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 15, 2016)

It's actually not that bad of a movie, lots of adult humor.


----------



## Somnium (May 15, 2016)

Does @Mr. Fox knows more movies with the art style like his cos the sparklewolf adores it?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 15, 2016)

There is always Wallace & Gromit, but that's not exactly anthro.


----------



## Nerine (May 15, 2016)

TodoxasRogue69 said:


> OMG! I love that one! In my opinion it was the best out of the entire bunch! I find the vixen in that to be really sexy. those make-up artist did such a great job. <3



Did you see.....L


----------



## TodoxasRogue69 (May 15, 2016)

Nerine said:


> Did you see.....L


I've seen the entire movie, at least 3 or 4 times.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 17, 2016)

Here's two more:
-Oliver & Company
-All Dogs Go to Heaven (not bad actually)


----------



## Zipline (May 17, 2016)

All Dogs go to Heaven, Planet of the Apes, Who Framed Roger Rabbit?, The Cat Returns, The Wolf Children, Life of Guskou Budori, Nut Job, Zootopia, Fritz the Cat to name a few. Some of them were already mentioned but i still liked them :3


----------



## BayouBaby (May 17, 2016)

I was going to say Fritz the Cat. However, I agree with you that it's a terrible movie.

However, Felidae is an excellent choice. I've actually watched it several times on Youtube. It still gives me chills. 

You've already seen the others I was going to mention, like Plague Dogs and Watership Down. Good luck trying to _read _Plague Dogs. I can't do it. It's too British and not even remotely as easy to read as Watership Down.


----------



## Jasper (May 27, 2016)

Wolf's Rain
Kakurenbo
Ginga Tetsudou no Yoru
Mononoke Hime
Gingitsune (adult-ish)
Massugu ni Ikou (adult-ish)


----------



## Zipline (Jun 23, 2016)

crocodisle said:


> This movie gave me cancer. Maybe I just had a bad sub but it actually made zero sense.


but it had a kitty main character! X3


----------



## crocodisle (Jun 23, 2016)

Zipline said:


> but it had a kitty main character! X3


I'll admit, it was cute. Watching it was a surreal experience though hahaha.


----------



## Blu-wolf (Jul 6, 2016)

I see this thread is a tad old, but just to add my two howls to the mix....

1.) Plague Dogs - extremely sad film, surprised it was even made; director even said it was hard to encourage people to want to create this, the book actually has a happy ending, when the movie does not; watching it uncut is the only way to go; bought it from Australia a long time ago, but the uncut version is on youtube and still there as far as I know

2.) Watership Down - probably one of the first real 'adult' films because of the blood and gore, a complete contrast to Disney films at the time; very worthwhile watch; book is better because a lot of details were left out; A++ for the Criterion Collection blu-ray release in the US which has the best quality I've ever seen on the film, and has storyboards to show with the entire film as an extra

3.) Felidae - detective story with cats; not a bad film but the pacing is just off, on rewatches I skip sections because of it; on the buy list

4.) Wolf Children - only saw this once, and I found it sad when Ame decided to leave his mom; granted all kids grow up and want to leave the nest eventually, but its very sad given how much hard work his mother had to do to raise him and his sister in a human world; I will buy this eventually on blu-ray

5.) All Dogs Go to Heaven - from Don Bluth, this one is just plain quirky at times (the alligator scene) and I skip those scenes when watching it; this is based on a book which I haven't read, but I hear its nothing alike; I like it mostly because I like dogs!  Blu-ray release is the best I've seen the film, though its not a super clean HD release like a lot of the Disney restorations.


----------



## Rust (Jul 6, 2016)

Of course there is always Zootopia...


----------



## Hair_Everywhere (Jul 6, 2016)

I liked the 8 below


----------



## Somnium (Jul 10, 2016)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Cool Cat Saves The Kids



nah honey, we better leave this for our special night :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 14, 2016)

Adult? We talking direction of porn, or glorious uncensored gore and violence, political issues, etc?

Also, Wolf Children is an Anime movie, not cartoon.

But, if we're going to add Anime movies as well..

Arashi no Yoru ni. Seeing as people does not seem to really understand the definition of "adult" here.

Also: At the moron suggesting Cool Cat Saves the Kids: I will take that suggestion as satire.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 16, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Wolf Children is an Anime movie, not cartoon.


*tips fedora*
Ma 'taku.


----------



## ParamountYak (Jul 16, 2016)

Check out Bagi, The Monster of Mighty Nature. There are a few unfortunate Stereotypes and some aspects don't age well, but it's an interesting little cartoon from Osamu Tezuka.

Oops. I mean anime. Because anime is something that is clearly different from a cartoon.


----------



## Fafnir314 (Jul 18, 2016)

Ricky said:


> For the sake of comprehensiveness: . . .



You missed a few (or _I_ missed them in your extensive list):

(1) Princess Mononoke (anime): Miyazaki's masterpiece, mentioned by a later poster under its Japanese name, but more familiar in the West by its English name. Epic, complex, thoughtful and powerful; not to be missed.
(2) Max, Mon Amour (live action): an English diplomat in Paris discovers that his wife is having an affair - with an ape. Not porn, but a satire on the bourgeoisie.
(3) King Kong (live action): how could you forget this one? Peter Jackson's remake, the third version of the film, is the best by a considerable margin.
(4) La Bête (live action): Borowczyk's erotic reworking of Beauty and the Beast, probably the greatest furry yiff movie of all time, and definitely _not_ for the kids.
(5) The Cunning Little Vixen (opera - yes, _opera_): a mature look at nature and the cycle of life, featuring a cast almost entirely in fursuits (think _Cats_). Unless you have an anaphylactic reaction to opera, it's worth checking out. Fortunately, opera DVDs/Blu-rays almost invariably have subtitles - particularly helpful here, unless you speak Czech!

*************************************​
To an extent, the best answer to the original post depends on two questions:

(A) What exactly do you mean by "anthro furry"?
To me, a non-human creature which displays _any_ characteristics we normally associate with human beings, rather than animals, is "anthro". A creature whose design is feral, but whose facial expressions are entirely human; a feral creature which speaks; a creature whose motivations seem typical of humans, rather than dumb beasts; I would classify all of these as anthro, to varying degrees. #2 is right on the line between "anthro furry" and "trained animal", although Max _is_ played by a human in a suit.
(B) What exactly do you mean by "adult"?
Most people use this as a euphemism for "erotic" (or porn), which is an insult to adults, most of whom spend a relatively small amount of time thinking about matters sexual, let alone engaging in them. _Actual_ grown-ups have more serious things to worry about - mortality, for instance, and legacy, and meaning. #1 and #3 are completely non-erotic (unless we choose to fantasize outside the story line); #2 is a comedy, which tends to preclude arousal; and opera (#5), while often sensual, is rarely explicit. #4, on the other hand, is drenched in eroticism and sexual delirium.

Basically, you pays your money and you takes your choice. Hope some of this is helpful.


----------



## Egon1982 (Nov 29, 2016)

While not a movie, it's a show how about Duckman?


----------



## JoeStrike (Dec 1, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Does "Fantastic Mr Fox" count?


Totally!


----------

